# 2pigeons are born in my balcony about 2weeks ago.But from today their mother is gone



## Syed Rahman (Sep 8, 2015)

*2 pigeons are born in my balcony about 2 weeks ago.But from today their mother is gone. as due to some work in my balcony i took the pigeons and put them in a big carton box which is open from the top. i used plastic gloves and did not touch them with my bare hands. I have kept the box in the exact same place as before but their parents are not returning. WHAT TO DO EXACTLY ????
what to feed them ??. I use to keep some grains in their nest daily but i exactly don't know whether they can eat on their own or their mother used to feed them. will the mother return ?? can 2 week old pigeons eat on their own ??
also after how many days will the learn to fly ???*


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

At 2 weeks old, the parents will start leaving them by themselves during the day. They will only return twice or 3 times a day to feed them. Are you sure the parents are not around? Can you take them out of the box and put things back to the way they were. Touching them with your bare hands won't cause the parents to abandone them. The feeding by the parents are very quick, so it is easy to miss.

What do their droppings look like? If brown and bulky, then they are getting fed. Their chances of longterm survival will just be so much better when raised by their parents. So for now, just first check if you can spot the parents.


----------

